# First smile



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

That is a face just made for loving, and kissing. Sweet little poodle baby.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Hard to believe that a three week old puppy can already look like trouble!


----------



## NannyAnnie (Jan 10, 2013)

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh that precious little flirt! What a handful of loveliness.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all ! Yes,very special girl  please watch her first time with toy,2 days ago


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Now that will make you fall in love. she is sooooo sweet, you can see the sweetness flowing from her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! What a beautiful pup! Your video put a really BIG smile on my face!!!! Hope she grows into being all you want!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for the picture and video. They have really brightened my day. She looks like a sweet gentle girl.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

What a cute little thing she is! Looks like a sweatheart.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Adorable puppy!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Awwwww! She is so, so precious! Thank you for sharing the videos and picture. I wanted to reach out and hug her.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh She is so beautiful! I want a pretty little girl like that! I love dark poodles too! I need to watch it, this forum enables MPS! Multiple Poodle syndrome is contagious! You get it from watching videos like that and seeing all of the gorgeous babies here on the forum. 

Must resist!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Our girl is now 5 months old,we call her Moda-her full name is Ad Alta Moda (on italian high fashion).She is our "smily" girl and we are craisy about her  Now we have 3 dogs in the house and it is so funny


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is very beautiful! Your dogs have such nice coats!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

What beautiful puppies!! Three?! Mmm DH would divorce me for even mentioning a third!!! LOL!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great pictures! Your can really see her expression. I especially like the one where she's flying through the air. What glee! Ad Alta Moda is the kind of fashionably lovely mpoo who's always right in style. She's a beauty!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the pictures! MPS would definitely be a problem for me if I didn't live in an apartment with 3 dogs already LOL. For the first time in many years, all my dogs are young (my oldest being 5), so should be a LONG time before I'll be in a situation to add another dog - unless my financial situation changes and I can afford to get into a house with a large yard - but even then I think 3 is a good number for me. LOVE Spoos, even more now that I have Halona, and I'm sure they'll be more Spoos in my future!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for a such nice compliments  Moda is daughter of my poodles and she stay with us at home;we have big house and garden so it is no problem to have 3 dogs but I will see how I ''ll manage in future with all this long coat since I show them and they are playing all the time  The most beautiful thing is her caracter and opportunity for me to see what she took from mother side and what from her father.It is so great and funny to have puppy in the house,we smile all the time.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Our girl was on her very first shows and she won on 2 days on big international shows in puppy class 6-9 months!!! She was Puppy BIS 2 and second day Puppy BIS !!! I'm so happy specialy about her judging list


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations! Lovely puppy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations*! :whoo:What a great wins! And what a great moving, pretty mpoo pup you have there. Looks like she's going to love the show ring.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! She really seems to enjoy herself!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She is a joy to watch . Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for nice compliments,I really love this little girl,she is dog with charisma!
Here is Moda with toy in the garden and one beautiful photo with her handler.I have also video of her second show from one ogf the biggest show in Europe,Split,Croatia,it is 4 night show -Moda was only one day and she was shortlisted in 5 most beautiful puppies in competion of 50 dogs.She was so sweet and happy on judging table


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she is beautiful! It must be so exciting to have her doing well when you bred her yourself.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Moda after the bath


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have much to be proud of! Moda is gorgeous! She has a beautiful face!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you,Moda send kiss to all


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Few photos of my love-she is still puppy but I can see future lady in her face


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Moda say hello to all ! we were on some shows before New Year and now we are just enjoy to walk and play  Moda is now "big girl"-she had first birthday and I need to say that she is still our smiling girl as from the First days,full of joy and thousands of crazy ideas every day-still one big puppy!!!
Some photos from the International shows-we are very proud of Moda that she won Best Female and BOS as only 10 months old girl !


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

More photos.....


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Moda at home-smile of course  and one of kiss with her father


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That picture of Moda kissing her dad is THE BEST!:kissing: Just darling!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh MY! She has grown into a most gorgeous Girl!!! So accomplished too!
I like that she looks 'happy' and well loved!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She is just lovely and I love her smile!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

